# Idaho Fur Meet



## Baltis (Nov 14, 2007)

I've been talking with other Idaho furs the past few days or so and have been trying to arrange a fur meet here in Idaho. Anyone that is from here realizes that furs here are hard to come by, so I want to try and give it a shot to bring them out and meet each other. Also, if any of you are interested in helping plan or have any ideas, e-mail me or IM me at my AIM name : baltismcaries


----------



## 16weeks (Nov 14, 2007)

the only good place where i live in idaho is the shilo inn. it has a big meeting hall and stuff.


----------



## Fox McCloud Rules (Nov 15, 2007)

I wish i could go... oh well. maybe next year.


----------



## Atariwolf (Nov 15, 2007)

Where would you want it to be held at?  Because if it was on a saturday and close enough to the South Idaho border I could probably make it.


----------



## Baltis (Nov 15, 2007)

Atariwolf said:
			
		

> Where would you want it to be held at?  Because if it was on a saturday and close enough to the South Idaho border I could probably make it.



Well, nothing is official yet, but we've been discussing Idaho Falls, Boise, or Twin Falls. Whichever town we could have some place to hold the event that will cost little or no money, like somebody's house, but everything is still being discussed and about who's gonna be able to make it.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 18, 2007)

Dear god, if it's Idaho Falls...

There's about 7 furries that live in that area. Total. I should know, I met them all online while attemping to ascertain if there were ANY.

My mother's planning to move there. From Southern California. >.<

Actually, if there's a meet up in Idaho... I don't think my mother would mind going about on another trip up there >.>;

<.<;

>.>;


----------



## Atariwolf (Nov 18, 2007)

I actually wouldn't mind Idaho Falls...I've got relatives up there.

Doubt any of them even know about furries, though


----------



## Jessie Gines(Friduwulf) (Jul 16, 2016)

I know it's really late for me to post this but we should have a Fur meet here in Idaho Falls


----------

